# Overlap/clip rules of live events (sports, award shows, etc.)



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Make the 5 minute clip rule unlimited for live events like sports and record as much of the end of the game as possible.

When a higher priority show overlaps live events like sports, I would like it to clip the beginning of the game for the higher priority show, but record as much of the remaining time as possible, even if it is just the last 30 minutes of the game. 

Right now if I have a higher priority 30 minute show that overlaps a 3 hour game, the game will not get recorded.


----------

